# Nissan Cefiro A31 Steering Problems



## Cefi (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I am new here. I didn`t find a A31 category, but I think this one is as close as it gets.

So I bought an 1994 Cefiro A31 and I have a lot of trouble with my steering. I have a lot of movement (shaking) at low as at high speeds in my steering wheel. 

Also the car is pulling slightly to the left while braking and accelerating, even after I got the steering realigned/corrected.

I can cross out tire problems since I have new rims (definenatly right balanced!) and brand new toyo tires.

The car had this problem already when I bought it 1 month ago. My tuner said it might be the wheel hub. Also it is kind of difficult to discus this problem with him since I am a German living in China and his English and my Chinese is limited. :balls:

What do you guys think??

Sorry for the bad English.

Hope somebody of you has some ideas.

Cheers!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1. your cefiro is RWDvs the maxima which is fwd
2. I'd recheck the tires


----------



## Cefi (Nov 28, 2009)

1.I know, but I couldn`t find a thread for Cefiros...... :newbie: :balls:

2 I allready found the problem, my left wheel hub is bent, got a new one, it`s running smoothly now! :fluffy:

Thanks!


----------

